# whats the deal with suspend?

## jimlynch11

ok so i compiled both APM and APCI into my kernel (i know one overrides the other, but oh well) anyway I have a IBM A30m and whenever i shut the lid it automatically goes to sleep...when i open it it never seems to manage to make it back awake, it makes some noise and the drives spin up but the screen never comes on.

ideally, i would like to be able to shut the lid and not have it go to sleep, and have it sleep only when i hit the Fn-F4 key like i do in windows...right now fnF4 makes it go sleep...but again it never wakes up.    

any ideas would be great!

----------

## AlterEgo

Have a look: http://www.linux-on-laptops.com/ibm.html

Consensus seems to be: use apm only.

----------

## jimlynch11

yeah i looked there and my machine didnt have a page...i looked at some similar models and didnt find anything useful....so you're saying i should recompile the kernel taking out ACPI support? then what? is there a APM configuration file i could look at somewhere? should i just try to change the power settings that are built into the bios? it goes to sleep right now when it is idle for more than a couple hours, and never wakes up

----------

## blamothe

well if you want to close the lid without your laptop going to sleep, there should be a setting you can modify in your bios.  At the very moment you turn on your computer, depending on what kind of bios you have, you should be able to press a specific key combination such as del or f2.  The very first screen thats displayed should show what key combination, its usually listed as "Press (key combo) to enter setup," or something like that.  After you get into your bios, there should be an option on what the computer should do when you close the lid, and a bunch of other cool options like turning autodim on or off.  Since i don't own an ibm laptop specifically, I couldn't tell you under which subtree these settings are, or which specific key combo you should press, since these things are different from bios to bios, computer to computer.  I hope this helps.

----------

## plate

Moved from Other Things Gentoo.

----------

## jimlynch11

yeah i used the bios APM settings to make it quit going into suspend when the laptop lid closes...so thanks for the help...my next question is whether it will wake up from suspend when i manually put it to sleep...im scared to try it because if it doesnt work it means a reboot and we wouldnt want that now would we...haha...so i guess i will just wait until a time when im about to reboot anyway

----------

## blamothe

yeah i know what you mean.  i can't seem to get my computer up from standby either, and because of that i have to reboot all the time because i have horrible battery life.  it always goes down, but it never comes back up, this really sucks.

----------

## jimlynch11

yep. put it to sleep. it no wake up.   :Sad: 

----------

